# Vote



## Road Guy (Oct 30, 2006)

You can vote for Two!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cement (Nov 3, 2006)

interesting results so far. i think it needs to be six different polls to show the results properly though. :thumbsup:


----------



## petergibbons (Nov 3, 2006)

What we need to properly analyze the results is a chi square distribution of the reiman sums!


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Nov 8, 2006)

I would have liked a medium choice instead of just hard or easy. There is a middle ground on this one.

Morning was easy, Afternoon was medium (WR afternoon taken). :drunk:


----------



## MNENG (Jun 20, 2007)

Morning was the easiest I have taken this time.


----------



## vmi2000 (Jun 26, 2007)

MNENG said:


> Morning was the easiest I have taken this time.


I also agree that the morning was easier than normal, however the PM-WR was more difficult in my opinion. Had I not studied I would have been lost.


----------

